# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  BDP PKK ZERDÜŞT TORUNLARI çağrısı, PKK ve BDP liler Zerdüşt, Yani Ateşe tapıyor

## anau2



----------

